# Can a man get a gynecologist job in UAE?



## John_122 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi

I'll be moving to UAE soon hopefully. I understand that the country is a little more liberal than it's neighbors but still, it's under the shariah law. Will I have problem getting a job?


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

I highly doubt hospitals hire male gynecologist in UAE.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually, there used to be a male gynae at Dubai London Clinic some years back. Why not google to pull up a list of gynaes and see what names come up?


----------

